# high speed photography



## Fleacz (Nov 1, 2011)

hey guys, i've been getting interested in high speed photography, but i dont know what is the right equipment for high speed photography. what is the minimum shutter speed? what is a strobe used for? anything will help. thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 1, 2011)

Shutter speed usually isn't used to freeze the motion in 'high speed' photography.  A burst of light from a flash/strobe is often much faster than the shutter speed you would need for your exposure, so the flash freezes the motion much better than the shutter does.  The trick is getting the flash to fire at the right moment...which may involve some sort of trigger system for the flash/strobe.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a lot of ways to trigger, from commercially available options to home brew. 

If you're at all technical, your best bet is the arduino microcontroller which can be programmed using a very simple language in various ways to accomodate delays and multiple triggers and various sensors.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 3, 2011)

Here ya go. Buy a $10 Vivitar 283 and mod the thing for waht you need.. .here is the link to the mods n triggers you can very easily make your self...

HiViz - Guidebook Table of Contents

.


----------

